# Smokey Valentine's Look (Kim Kardashian inspired)



## suzy_ (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi guysss!  So I decided to do a really smokey video tutorial after being inspired by this picture of Kim Kardashian:








Tutorial link: http://www.specktra.net/forum/f296/s...es-day-130035/

*PRODUCTS USED:*
MAC Quite Natural paint pot
MAC Mulch e/s
MAC Carbon e/s
MAC Type Blanc e/s
MAC Your Ladyship pigment
Jordana "Black" creme e/s pencil
Red Cherry Lashes #47
MAC Harmony blush
MAC Gold Deposit msf
MAC Golden Primpin blush duo (only the gold side. dupe=MAC's Trace Gold)
MAC Subculture lip pencil
MAC Bare slimshine
MAC Baby Sparks dazzleglass

On to my pictures! =) 









​






Hope you like it! Please check out the tutorial for it. My username on YT is: *macNC40*. Not hard at all. =)

xoxo / suzy​


----------



## malteze_bubbleg (Feb 5, 2009)

wow this is very nice!your eyebrows are nice too!! Lovin the whole look!


----------



## shootout (Feb 5, 2009)

Wow, you look amazing!


----------



## makeba (Feb 5, 2009)

your such a hottie!!! your looks are always on point!!


----------



## aziajs (Feb 5, 2009)

Gorgeous!


----------



## MissResha (Feb 5, 2009)

gorgeous! you did a beautiful job. i watched your vid on my way to work this morning LOL.

and kim is a bad bitch. good lord.


----------



## xxMACxx81 (Feb 5, 2009)

hot look!!!


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Feb 5, 2009)

Gorgeous!


----------



## DigitalRain (Feb 5, 2009)

I love smokey eyes!!This is beautiful!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Feb 5, 2009)

Good God that is HOT


----------



## tropical_smiles (Feb 5, 2009)

i love it!


----------



## joey444 (Feb 5, 2009)

Wow, gorgeous!!


----------



## lushious_lips (Feb 5, 2009)

Very nice.


----------



## jennifer. (Feb 5, 2009)

i'm so happy you're posting everywhere on a regular basis now, suzy!  you're so so inspirational with every look you do.


----------



## couturesista (Feb 5, 2009)

I likey!


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 5, 2009)

Love Smokey eyes - you are beautiful! Thanks
Your lip combo is really soft & pretty


----------



## FiestyFemme (Feb 5, 2009)

Such a gorgeous look!


----------



## Kimmy4205 (Feb 5, 2009)

Gorg-eous!!


----------



## fintia (Feb 6, 2009)

love love


----------



## n_c (Feb 6, 2009)

I freakin love this! Im so going to do this for v-day. Everything is perfect 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On your video you didnt say where you used mulch e/s? Or maybe you did and Im retarded.


----------



## peace.love.mac (Feb 6, 2009)

This looks amazing!!!
Where is your video? lol I tried looking at the youtube site but it says you don't have any videos?


----------



## LoveMakeup4Real (Feb 6, 2009)

Very nice, let me know where the video/tutorial is, would love to replicate that. Love it!


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Feb 6, 2009)

gosh this is gorgeous! your like my MU inspiration 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 its hard to find nc40+ girls who do great tutorials.  keep making more please  i lurves them!!


----------



## hello_my_apple (Feb 6, 2009)

this is gorgeous! i never really knew this was a Kardashian look i do this alll the time, the brown i use Saddle though, but it looks great!


----------



## natjotua (Feb 6, 2009)

i love EVERY look you do! You're just freakin amazing to me!


----------



## genniboo (Feb 6, 2009)

Beautiful!!


----------



## macfabulous (Feb 6, 2009)

a real beautiful smokey eye


----------



## Gadook (Feb 6, 2009)

This look is exactly what I've been trying to achieve for ever! 
I love it, and will be subscribing so I can see the tutorial...


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Feb 6, 2009)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Feb 6, 2009)

you're my absolute favourite on here. All of your FOTD's are gorgeous. I want to try this look


----------



## Emmi (Feb 6, 2009)

I love this look!!


----------



## Meci (Feb 6, 2009)

I love this!!


----------



## AliVix1 (Feb 6, 2009)

i love it i love all your looks!!


----------



## Yagmur (Feb 6, 2009)

Love it, have to try this


----------



## suzy_ (Feb 6, 2009)

thank u all for the really nice and sweet comments!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jennifer.* 

 
_i'm so happy you're posting everywhere on a regular basis now, suzy!  you're so so inspirational with every look you do._

 
thank you! im trying to keep up with everywhere. sometimes its so hard lol. (=
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *n_c* 

 
_I freakin love this! Im so going to do this for v-day. Everything is perfect 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On your video you didnt say where you used mulch e/s? Or maybe you did and Im retarded._

 
OMG. i let my cousin watch it after i edited it b/c frankly i got tired of watching the stupid thing.. and of course she said it's fine and that part is gone! im so sorry i added mulch all over the quite natural paint pot! ill add on an annotation. UGH!! thanks for telling me lol.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *peace.love.mac* 

 
_This looks amazing!!!
Where is your video? lol I tried looking at the youtube site but it says you don't have any videos?_

 
what link did you click? the one in the post & in my signature are the correct links. YouTube - macNC40's Channel 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LoveMakeup4Real* 

 
_Very nice, let me know where the video/tutorial is, would love to replicate that. Love it!_

 
HEY LOVE! its on my youtube channel! YouTube - macNC40's Channel


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 6, 2009)

This is a gorgeous look and thank you for doing a tutorial. I watched it last night and did the look this morning for work. It came out really well  >_<


----------



## ladyJ (Feb 6, 2009)

You look great!


----------



## jollystuikie (Feb 6, 2009)

omg this is GORGEOUS!!


----------



## wizzer3245 (Feb 6, 2009)

I TOTALLY love it 
it's goregeous!
keep up the good work!!!


----------



## MsChrys79 (Feb 6, 2009)

Beautiful!!


----------



## Ms. Z (Feb 6, 2009)

Great job, Love it!


----------



## cocolicouss (Feb 6, 2009)

this look is sooo hot you look gorgeous suzy


----------



## ktinagapay (Feb 7, 2009)

your eyebrows are bomb!


----------



## pikushi (Feb 7, 2009)

wow your makeup is some of the prettiest I've seen!! great blending/color job.


----------



## thelilprincess (Feb 7, 2009)

pretty!  i'm going to try to copy this look.


----------



## M.I.A. (Feb 8, 2009)

girrrrrrrrrrrl i had no idea you were on here too...lol... heyyyyy...

i just posted my kim k look and i look at the list of fotds and there you are too. i feel like a jocker now


----------



## moonlit (Feb 8, 2009)

I am subscribing to ur youtube channel.. wow amazing look!!


----------



## cleung341 (Feb 8, 2009)

This look is beautiful! I wish I could actually pull that off.


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Feb 8, 2009)

You look great 8D
I want that paintpot >.>


----------



## reesesilverstar (Feb 8, 2009)

LOVE IT!!!

Her lipgloss looks horrible. Your's so much better!


----------



## Film_Noir (Feb 8, 2009)

This looks really good!  I am gonna try this look.


----------



## Tinnsla (Feb 8, 2009)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## demosthenesval7 (Feb 8, 2009)

love it!! i'm going to have to give this look a try 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks!


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Feb 9, 2009)

Oh, this is great! I'm so doing this on Valentines day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## florabundance (Feb 9, 2009)

amazing! and i subscribed to ur YT page


----------



## suzy_ (Feb 9, 2009)

thanks for the comments all! especially those who subscribed to my channel.

and to those trying out this look... PLMK how it goes! i'd love to see pictures!!


----------



## circe221 (Feb 9, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## AliVix1 (Feb 10, 2009)

i love it and i love all ur looks and all kimk!


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Feb 10, 2009)

Totally adore it. Brown smokey eyes is the best there is.


----------



## suzy_ (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sexy Sadie* 

 
_Totally adore it. Brown smokey eyes is the best there is._

 
thank you!! this was actually first time ive ever tried a brown smokey eye like this.. and i really liked how it came out. =D


----------



## ilorietta (Feb 12, 2009)

stunning!


----------



## mszgrace (Feb 13, 2009)

i love that picture of kim. and your inspired look looks just as amazing!<3


----------



## suzy_ (Feb 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mszgrace* 

 
_i love that picture of kim. and your inspired look looks just as amazing!<3_

 
ikr doesn't she look sooo pretty there?! 

thank you so much! <33


----------

